# Door Sill protectors



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone purchased these aftermarket? If so, where and how much.I'm looking for some plastic ones and haven't found a custom fit set. The 2009 OEM ones are too expensive ($195+). TIA


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (vweosdriver)*

Try 1stVWParts..
Part number is : 1Q0-071-310 . I think the price is $121.77. If you do go ahead let us know how it goes. I might be interested once I complete messing with the RNS-510 retrofit.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks for the part number. I'm a little worried about how these install, double sided tape or some fancy VW super glue. Will let you know if I get them.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 2:33 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (vweosdriver)*

BTW Please double check the part number.. The Web site does not show it as EOS Specific


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (mark_d_drake)*

I'll call about that on monday. There are some nice looking stainless steel ones on EBay for $70.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (mark_d_drake)*

I checked with 1stvwparts.com today. The 1Q0071310 is rolled up in a box, but seems to be more ridgid than a foil. The lady there was kind enough to go and look at the product. She said it did not have EOS on it so it isn't the factory installed one.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (vweosdriver)*

Got the protectors I bought on eBay today. They're stainless steel and have EOS on them, about 31 1/2 inches long. They will fit fine and look good. Can't put them on yet because of the temperature.


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (vweosdriver)*

Bump.. this comes in the 09 Eos - specifically says "EOS" on the sill. Similar to the "Individual" version.
Anyone with a part number? Auburn VW/1st Parts could not get the part number.
Thanks!
edit:
pic from the 2010










_Modified by nothingspecial at 10:38 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (nothingspecial)*

Every VW dealer I've asked can't find the part number for the '09. They only have the '07-'08 protector. It is a thin piece of film which I didn't want. The '09 looks thicker on the car. I wonder if a collision repair place could get an '09 number? If you find the number please post it. TIA


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Door Sill protectors (vweosdriver)*

I too am trying to find this part number. I wanted to bump this thread in hopes to revive it now that 09's are more readily available.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

These are the instructions for installing the seals.
http://img258.imageshack.us/im...1.png
http://img29.imageshack.us/gal...2.png
http://img258.imageshack.us/ga...3.png
They were not included in the packaging, which was a carton tube.
Note that you have to partially remove the plastic trim.
You can search here for a post that explains how you can detach the plastic trim.
I bought and installed the individual sills myself, which are practically the same thing, with a different inscription.
My comments are:
1) The guy in charge of the parts told me that I had to order the sills with my VIN. Initially, I found part numbers for the sills, 1Q0 853 803A and 1Q0 853 804A (I think). In fact, the sills had different part numbers for my VIN (MY07), 1Q0 853 803A/N88 and 1Q0 853 804A/N88.
2) I did not follow the instruction above, meaning I did not use a Windex (or generic class cleaning fluid)/Water solution, therefore I managed to have some air bubbles trapped in and bent the aluminum strip when trying to achieve better alignment.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

These should come in handy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3500227
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3061764


----------

